# Which software for scanning Scores ?



## Heinigoldstein (Oct 27, 2022)

Title says it all actually. Here and there I like to do exercises with my libraries with existing orchestral works. This helps me to learn more about orchestration and how I have to tried certain libraries to achieve what I want. But playing all lines in takes me ages. Any recommendations ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gil (Oct 28, 2022)

Hello,

Here are a few links that should help you:
- https://forums.steinberg.net/t/best-app-like-photoscore-compatible-with-dorico-4/761286
- https://vi-control.net/community/threads/best-score-scanning-app-for-dorico.119613/
- https://vi-control.net/community/th...rt-a-pdf-score-into-a-xml-or-midi-file.64678/
- https://vi-control.net/community/threads/good-scan-sheetmusic-to-xml-program.125989/
- https://vi-control.net/community/th...isten-to-partiture-and-export-to-midi.110789/
- https://vi-control.net/community/threads/converting-pdf-to-sibelius.117905/
- https://vi-control.net/community/threads/playscore-2-music-scanner-app-ios-android.113551/

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Oct 28, 2022)

Thanks a lot and I plead guilty of to little resurge


----------



## markofjohnson (Oct 28, 2022)

Sheet Music Scanner on iOS is excellent, but unknown if it can do orchestral scores? 
Bite the bullet and get PhotoScore.








A review of optical music recognition software - Scoring Notes


A review of four leading optical music recognition, or "music scanning" apps, and how they work with music notation software.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------

